# Article on the importance of a pump.



## Falcone (Sep 14, 2008)

What do you think of this? Claims that more size (not strength) the pump is something that should be sought and is related to growth rather than just a short term aesthetic bonus.

http://www.bodybuildingsecrets.com/articles/is_the_pump_necessary_for_muscle_growth.php


----------



## Gerry_bhoy (Dec 25, 2008)

Interesting stuff. Im sure that would be a point of contention on here.


----------



## HVYDUTY100 (Sep 4, 2010)

its good mentally to help you when your training but personally i dont think it has any relation to muscle growth


----------



## aka (Jun 25, 2010)

nice read


----------



## Al n (Mar 31, 2011)

interesting article.


----------



## WillP (Aug 25, 2011)

really interesting, not sure what to think tho...


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

A pump means nothing IMO, progressive overload of one form or another is what makes a muscle grow larger.

If I did 100 pressups I would have a pump, but wouldnt make my chest grow


----------



## Wevans2303 (Feb 18, 2010)

Briefly scanned, doesn't look like there's any science behind what they're saying. Although I did read one of Layne Norton's articles and he mentioned that higher reps (15+) may cause the release of growth factors and of course is very effective at depleting glycogen stores ready for super-compensation.


----------

